# Die in Style



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.indianwatchdogs.com/foru...buried-under-one-ton-granite-carving-bmw.html


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That probably cost a pretty $


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That's really sweet!!!


----------

